
Ask HN: Do you struggle to complete a side project? - samcgraw
In my experience, shipping a side project (especially as a solo founder &#x2F; developer) is wrought with countless hurdles, not the least of which is the union of technical implementation with proper design.<p>In other words: I&#x27;ve had a hard time making a site &#x2F; app &quot;look good&quot;, rather than making a site &#x2F; app &quot;work&quot;. Like a JS-powered SPA without any CSS: it technically &quot;works&quot;, but doesn&#x27;t have a UX to match.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if this is a felt need across the bootstrapping dev community, or if there are other hurdles that folks run into that are greater hindrances to &quot;complete&quot; (i.e. deploying something on the internet in between MVP or medium-fidelity based on an original idea)?
======
mips_avatar
It's really hard. In college I worked on an engineering team that competed in
a robotics competition. I realize that the camaraderie and shared mission gave
me tremendous energy. Working on my own stuff now, when I am frustrated their
is nobody to commiserate and nobody who cares if I fail/succeed other than
myself. It's a different world and I haven't figured it out yet.

